# I know it's a Pedi Brake but I can't find any other info!  Help Please??!



## curiousnewbie (Jan 29, 2017)

My husband has this bike for my 7 year old daughter.  He is an avid collector but this one we haven't been able to find much info on.  Says Sears on it and Pedi-Brake near the front, and direct drive near the back.  I haven't been able to find anything with image searches, text or anything else that matches this particular bike.  Any info would be so appreciated!  Thanks!


----------

